# 1920x1080 vs 1080x1920?



## HolmesCo

I think this is the best forum for this question.

I am very aware at what is meant by resolution, pixels etc. What is puzzling me, is in shopping for new LED TV, I find on Best Buy anyway, that they list some as having 1920x1080, and some as _1080x1920_

???

Generally I think horizontal is first. Is there really such a thing as 1080x1920 ?

Here is one example on their site, click Specifications and scroll down to resolution.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-55-class-54-5-8-diag--led-1080p-smart-3d-hdtv-silver/4323036.p?id=1219097781354&skuId=4323036

Should I just ignore this as an oversight, or does it actually mean something.

This one shows more what I'd expect

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-60-class-60-diag--led-1080p-smart-hdtv-black/6594118.p?id=1219226753264&skuId=6594118

Note that both in the adjacent column, say Horizontal is first. Puzzling, just wanted to see if there is something I totally am unaware of, or is this just mistake on their part?

If both are valid indeed, then which is preferable? I'd of course be more comfy with the way its been expressed for eons, even in pc monitors , ...where the higher number is always first

Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Retail Web sites are notorious for having bad info... and not always getting around to correcting things.

1080p refers to 1920x1080 resolution, so I would assume anything else in the online specs must be a typographical error. Otherwise, it would be a weird and non-standard HDTV.


----------



## juniormaj

Many video projectionists I've worked with always refer to their screen sizes with vertical first, then horizontal (Example: 9'x16').
I've always found it a little odd, since I have known it to be horizontal first for as long as I can remember.


----------



## HolmesCo

Ok, thanks to both of you. I rather figured that, but with todays technology you can never be too sure you're up to snuff.

Cheers


----------



## Laxguy

And with specs printed on a card, you'd best check the model number with a better source of specs- online ,the mfg, or a reputable reviewer.


----------

